# 11/9/08 Afternoon Drum (VID/PIC)



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, took a few hours nap/break, then headed back out this afternoon to harass some more fish...

i got 5 drum, and a couple dinky spikes...mac got a drum.

all in all over the last week i know we've caught over 100 drum between us, its been fun. with alot of the fish caught being on topwater, and im pretty sure its been substantialy over 100 because we had a couple days where we each caught 20 or so fish in an afternoon.

anywhoo, heres a quick vid clip lettin a nice fatty swim, and a pic of a lil chubby pup. 

Jesse

Lettin a drum swim
<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i281.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid281.photobucket.com/albums/kk237/JesseLockowitz/PA200071.flv">
Another pup...


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Dam Jesse, ya making me wanna throw the yak on the truck and head south.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Cdog said:


> Dam Jesse, ya making me wanna throw the yak on the truck and head south.


bring it on  they're allll over



Jesse


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Nice job Jesse! Looks like fun!

Britt


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

gcsurfishingirl said:


> nice job jesse! Looks like fun!
> 
> Britt


ty britt


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

my names Jesse, I weigh 250. I like to be mean to little GUPPY drum. i net mullet bigger than that!!!! 

nice fish brother


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Dayum Neil you into the Carolina Courage juice already


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

jay b said:


> Dayum Neil you into the Carolina Courage juice already


that boy's askin for it. he leaves me all kinds of instigatory messages... this was the first chance I had to get him back.... I couldn't help myself.

hope all is well jay


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Doin' fine my brother, give me a call when you're ready to do some Tidewater yak fishn'. I was able to attend the TKAA monthly meeting last night and got to watch Kevin and all his enthusiasm talking up the Kiptopeake Kows and it's still early for them but there is other action around until then.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

for you neil! HI HATERRRRR


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

you boys play nice...ya know Neil ain't no bigger than me...so a 30 inch drum seems like a hog.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Nserch4Drum said:


> you boys play nice...ya know Neil ain't no bigger than me...so a 30 inch drum seems like a hog.


just messin with eachother 




Jesse


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

Ecellent report Jesse




TEAM CRUCIAL​


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

EDMboarder said:


> Ecellent report Jesse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rofl, i swear everytime i wear that shirt i catch fish

stop chasin lil dog size deer for a few days and bring the yak down here to catch some fish 



Jesse


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> Well, took a few hours nap/break,



iffin ya could stop yourself from stuffin your face maybe you could fish the hours most of us catch non guppy drum!


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

NTKG said:


> iffin ya could stop yourself from stuffin your face maybe you could fish the hours most of us catch non guppy drum!


i know, its easy to stuff my face at restaraunts, i can eat alot faster then you, because i dont have to wait for a booster seat


----------

